# Things that are harder to do than they used to be



## rainyghost (May 29, 2021)

I'll start: putting your pants on without sitting down.


----------



## terry123 (May 29, 2021)

Reading the grocery ads with a magnifier to see the "fine print" for the specials!  I also have to sit to put my pants on but now in a wheelchair,  Have to walk now instead of run.  I consider it insulting but you adjust.


----------



## gamboolman (May 29, 2021)

Tying and untying  my shoes and boots...

Trimming the hooves....best to do after a hot bath and  taking a BC Powder.... ha

Anything  requiring strength and endurance.  In my mind I am still able to do things but the Joint aches and pains tell me different.  

But after 43 year of working the Oilfields and just newly retired - I will say that I am fortunate and blessed.  

Loving life and being with ms gamboolgal full-time - no complaints.

gamboolman....


----------



## win231 (May 29, 2021)

My balance has always been bad.  It doesn't improve with age.  I found a safe way to put pants on while standing up.  I discovered it when I fell into a closed door while getting dressed.
I stand next to a bed or wall on my right side while putting my right leg in.
Then I turn around while putting the other leg in.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 29, 2021)

gamboolman said:


> Tying and untying  my shoes and boots...
> 
> Trimming the hooves....best to do after a hot bath and  taking a BC Powder.... ha


Can't help you with shoe laces, unless you change to slip ons.
But there is a way to trim the hooves, just think outside the box.


----------



## Pappy (May 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> My balance has always been bad.  It doesn't improve with age.  I found a safe way to put pants on while standing up.  I discovered it when I fell into a closed door while getting dressed.
> I stand next to a bed or wall on my right side while putting my right leg in.
> Then I turn around while putting the other leg in.


I do the same thing win. Only sometimes the right leg wants to go into left leg hole.


----------



## Pappy (May 29, 2021)

No tying shoes anymore here, not since Velcro was invented. My back won’t allow it.
I have handles on every door and inside steps to the laundry room. Helps getting up the stairs as well as getting down.
My hands have lost a lot of strength. Wife can open jars that I can’t anymore.
Are we having fun yet?


----------



## katlupe (May 29, 2021)

Standing in one spot while doing anything, even for a just a few minutes. I am in agony if I stand in a check out line or end up talking to someone. It is easier to keep moving.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 29, 2021)

A decent bowel movement, 
standing and/or sitting for long period of time,
 flossing my teeth, I have none, 
long term concentration as in studying
little strength & endurance 
Can't eat or drink things I used to 
Diminishing eyesight 
Aches & pains 

By golly, I'm proud to say I've earned everyone of them.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 29, 2021)

Physical labor, like mowing the lawn.  I can still do it, but the piper must be paid afterwards in stiffness and soreness.  Kids no longer seem to want to mow lawns to earn money like I did when I was their age, and the fees the pro landscaping/gardening companies want are outrageous.


----------



## Pepper (May 29, 2021)

Breathing.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 29, 2021)

Everything, except napping...


----------



## Packerjohn (May 29, 2021)

It seems to be getting harder and harder to read as the years go by.  I am a very avid reader and have been since about 16 years old.   Now, I have been wearing glasses since about that time too.  These days it is often a bit of a "battle" to read some books.  My main grip is that the letters are so small.  I have bifocals but if I take my glasses off to read some of the writing my eyes start to hurt after a couple of minutes.  Thank God for the invention of my KOBO reader because I can change the size of the letters.  However, I'm still from the old school and enjoy reading a "real" book.  I know some of you want to tell me about library books for seniors that have large letters.  I used to borrow these and loved them but there are 2 drawbacks:
1. Most of those large print books are mysteries or fiction.  I am 95% nonfiction kind of guy.
2. No thanks to Covid, our library has been shut for months now and I have no idea when it will open.  We have suffered that stupid "Code Red" now for 7 months with no end in sight.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 29, 2021)

I cant do the yard work anymore, climbing stairs is the pits, I can vacuum but it takes a long time, I sit to put my pants on, I only tie my shoes if I am going outside


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2021)

I feel blessed to still be going strong, but I am of the younger crowd here, so I best enjoy what I have now knowing chances are good, I may not be so fortunate in another X-amount of years.

My husband falls into the same bracket as me, though both of us have turned to pulling our socks on when sitting (did that for years standing, but sitting is more relaxing), and/or with one foot propped up on something like a chair seat, edge of bathtub, etc.

One area I notice difference in is my overall stamina, and my husband notices the same. We just can't go like we used to, but I don't allow that to cause me any grief, because it would be silly of me to think I could still have the drive and energy I once did when I was in my 20's, so I've accepted the fact.

I also notice a big change in the speed at which I bounce back from aches and pains after putting in a few days of hard work. In my younger years a good nights sleep remedied all, now, a few days doing little is what is needed.

I struggle with ascertaining whether or not my level of drive (or lack thereof) is the result of doing the things I've been doing for so long, having gotten fed up with it all, or whether I just don't care to go steady like I used to, because I'm healthy with no underlying health woes, so it's not as if I can't do it, I just think it boils down to the fact I'm tired of doing it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 29, 2021)

Cleaning the bathtub 
Reaching stuff in the back of the bottom cupboard 
And heaven help me if the washer doesn’t spin out fully and I have to wring out saturated clothing by hand—ouch!


----------



## terry123 (May 29, 2021)

Since my stroke many years ago I only wear slip on shoes.  Tried the Velcro ones but the Velcro did not last long.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2021)

I have many of the problems already mentioned.

Lately, I've been having trouble carrying a full laundry basket or a heavy cardboard box up and down the stairs.

I've switched to carrying things in reusable bags that I can sling over my shoulder or carry by my side so I'm able to keep one hand free to steady myself on the stairs.

_"As the water shapes itself to the vessel that contains it, a wise man should adapt himself to circumstances."

"Intelligence is the ability to adapt to change." _- Stephen Hawking


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2021)

opening anything;   jars, packaging, etc.
vacuuming
walking


----------



## Pepper (May 29, 2021)

@Aunt Bea
Stephen Hawking and Confucius called me stupid!

They are so right.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2021)

I lightened up on how much weight I carry. Even with a load of groceries I split it in to two trips, sometimes three as opposed to carrying it all at once like a pack mule.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Since my stroke many years ago I only wear slip on shoes.  Tried the Velcro ones but the Velcro did not last long.


slip on shoes can be very fashionable too...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 31, 2021)

My stamina isn't what it use to be. I can still get the jobs I want to do done but sometimes it takes twice as long. 
My leg muscles ache and are so weak. Getting up from a kneeling position is next to impossible without my kneeler.
I don't sleep as well as I did 20 years ago. 
The hubby and I can't get past 10pm without falling asleep in our recliners.
Neither one of us are comfortable driving at night so our outings start early and end early.


----------



## win231 (May 31, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Cleaning the bathtub
> Reaching stuff in the back of the bottom cupboard
> And heaven help me if the washer doesn’t spin out fully and I have to wring out saturated clothing by hand—ouch!


This is a worthwhile product for bathtubs, sinks, etc.  "Turbo Scrub."  It has an extension for hard-to-reach areas.  There are several companies making it.
HSN has it for $20.00.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2021)

I have had one similar and it holds a single charge for months. Could use more torque but for the price it was a great buy.


----------



## Gary O' (May 31, 2021)

Things that are harder to do than they used to be​
Not harder

Jus' slower

I can still chop a cord or so of wood in an afternoon
I still consider it fun

The nap can get in the way of chores,
but I now consider them something to look forward to

Then again, I'm only 72


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Things that are harder to do than they used to be​
> Not harder
> 
> Jus' slower
> ...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>


The old saying... "_slow and steady wins the race_" rings true.

We have a neighbour who's in his 90's, and he does everything for himself.

Keep on truckin', Gary.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 1, 2021)

Things that are harder to do than they used to be​

Getting out of a chair I've sat in too long isn't all that much *'harder*', it *is*, however, a bit different;

The evolutionary chart of man comes to mind


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 1, 2021)

Removing the lid on a new jar of mayo or other condiment.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jun 1, 2021)

Sleeping in a single shift is a thing of the past.  Now 4 hours and a after lunch nap (if I'm lucky) . 

We eat supper early 3:30- 4:00, but then again we usually have breakfast about 4 AM.  

Recovering from over doing and injuries takes longer.

Even less patience.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Mr. Natural! Hahahah


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 1, 2021)

It's not me, but my TV. Every year, I have to keep upping the volume on my TV. And I have to sit closer to get a real good picture. They just don't make TVs like they used to.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 1, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> It's not me, but my TV. Every year, I have to keep upping the volume on my TV. And I have to sit closer to get a real good picture. They just don't make TVs like they used to.


Reminds me of two ancient geezers I knew
One would sit close to the tube, and relate to his buddy what he heard
The other would sit close, on the other side, and relate what he saw


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 3, 2021)

Seeing the fine print!

This morning I finally gave up and added a magnifying glass to the commonly used kitchen utensil caddy that I keep on the counter.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Seeing the fine print!
> 
> This morning I finally gave up and added a magnifying glass to the commonly used kitchen utensil caddy that I keep on the counter.


I have one too... right here in the drawer of my desk


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

I have no major age complaints, though I'm not so naive as to think they aren't coming my way if I live long enough.   

Most of my complaints are annoyances rather than quality-of-life issues:

It's a rare night when I get more than six hours of sleep - and glorious, uninterrupted sleep is mostly a thing of the past.
Regardless of outdoor temperature I bring a sweater anywhere likely to be commercially air conditioned, grocery stores most especially. 
While I remain pretty limber and have no trouble getting up from the middle of floor (so no chair or other means of assistance), my balance is definitely not what it once was. 
Some jar lids are very difficult to open. 
I need fairly strong reading glasses (2.50), but don't need distance glasses.  
It's often hard to discern what someone next to me is saying when there's a lot of ambient noise.  
Generally speaking, my upper body strength isn't what it was even 10 years ago.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## bingo (Jun 6, 2021)

my life's been a haul it or drag it event.  ...that's not  gonna be easy now.. i  say i almost qualify as a 4H member...I have  2 of those 4...
hip trouble 
hernia trouble


----------



## Irwin (Jun 6, 2021)

I tore the lateral meniscus in my right knee about 12 years ago playing tennis. It hasn't given me problems in quite a while, but now it's acting up again. I may have to go to the doctor to get cortisone shots in my knee again. I would get them every three months after I first injured it and got them for about a year or so.

The thing is, I was considering playing tennis again. I guess that's out. I miss it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Pecos (Jun 6, 2021)

Digesting things. I once had a near cast iron stomach.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)

*Revealed: Top 10 best countries in the world for old people to live in...*


Finland
Denmark
Netherlands
Switzerland
Australia
Austria
Canada
Norway
New Zealand
Spain


----------



## win231 (Jun 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


I hope they live near a trauma center.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)

Who would have ever guessed that our baby toes grow farther away from our bodies as we get older.

I don't remember having so much difficulty reaching them to cut my toenails.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Breathing.


Right?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

Getting into packaging...frustrating
I now tie my shoes so I can just slip them on and off. Trying to tie them cuts off air supply, 
Get winded easy now mostly cuz of COPD
Being patient now while people ask me if I'm ok 52 times a day cuz I look like I'm dying. LOL!


----------



## MrPants (Jun 7, 2021)

I feel the cold more now than I did years ago, which isn't great given where I currently live. Makes almost everything harder to do when outdoors. That's only going to get worse with time I expect.
Another 4 months, my contract is up and and I'm outta here  - no regrets in leaving as I won't miss the weather!


----------



## katlupe (Jun 7, 2021)

Putting things back in the higher cupboards or dusting tops of furniture or pictures on the wall. 

My curtains are on tension rods and are VERY high up so if they come down I'd have to hire someone to put them back up. I haven't washed them due to that fact but they look okay. I am very careful when doing anything near them.

Remembering to add the water to the coffeemaker after I have ground the beans and put them in the basket thing. I make it the night before so in the morning I can just flip the switch. Now I make sure to have the water sitting right there next to it while I grind the beans.

Dropping things on the floor and leaving them there.

I now write everything I do on the calendar so I remember when I did it last. Like showering, mopping the floor, vacuuming, changing the bedding, laundry, etc. That has worked out really good for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I feel the cold more now than I did years ago, which isn't great given where I currently live. Makes almost everything harder to do when outdoors. That's only going to get worse with time I expect.
> Another 4 months, my contract is up and and I'm outta here  - no regrets in leaving as I won't miss the weather!


Where are you moving to ?


----------



## Jules (Jun 7, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Remembering to add the water to the coffeemaker after I have ground the beans and put them in the basket thing. I make it the night before so in the morning I can just flip the switch. Now I make sure to have the water sitting right there next to it while I grind the beans.


Similar.  The jug of water sits beside the coffee maker.  In the morning I pour the water in, snap the lid closed and walk away.  When I finally remember that I may not have turned it on, I return and do it.


----------



## MrPants (Jun 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Where are you moving to ?


Don't know yet. Maybe I'll poll you guys with some choices, once the time gets closer


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Don't know yet. Maybe I'll poll you guys with some choices, once the time gets closer


I hope you're going to remain in Canada.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 7, 2021)

Trying to read the recycle numbers on plastic containers. Why do they make them so small? #1 & #2 are the only numbers that will get recycled so you have to read them.


----------



## MrPants (Jun 7, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I hope you're going to remain in Canada.


Will likely maintain some kind of residence in Canada to maintain health coverage while in Canada and to be eligible for government pensions when the time comes. I need to look into the rules on that more closely. For the first while though, I will be spending time as I can in more exotic locations I expect. Working on a list and pros/cons for each over the next couple of months


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Will likely maintain some kind of residence in Canada to maintain health coverage while in Canada and to be eligible for government pensions when the time comes. I need to look into the rules on that more closely. For the first while though, I will be spending time as I can in more exotic locations I expect. Working on a list and pros/cons for each over the next couple of months


I'd love to see you here, Mr. Pants!

The Mauritius Islands!

Pretend your Gilligan, and have lots and lots of fun!


----------



## MrPants (Jun 7, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'd love to see you here, Mr. Pants!
> 
> The Mauritius Islands!
> 
> Pretend your Gilligan, and have lots and lots of fun!


You're on the right track there Aunt Marg   I'll have to look into this place - not familiar with it but yeah, for sure it will be 'warm & beachy'


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 7, 2021)

Cutting my toenails.


----------

